# TicTacToe / Netzwerk



## Nehemia (20. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

Erstmal vorweg: Ich hab schon viele verschiedene Foren durchsucht, hab auch was gefunden...Aber daraus werde ich nicht schlau.
Mir fehlt einfach die Grundidee: 
Ich hab bereits TicTacToe programmiert. Jetzt sollte man es auch über Netzwerk spielen können. 
Was gäbe es da denn für Möglichkeiten? 

LG Nehemia


----------



## matdacat (20. Januar 2010)

RMI ist für diese Zwecke perfekt geeignet. Schau Dir das Tutorial an - darin lernst Du, einen Server zu programmieren. In Deinem Fall würde der dann wohl die Spielzüge zwischen den verbunden Clients austauschen. Bei konkreten Implementierungsproblemchen dann einfach präziser fragen.


----------



## FrankBooth (20. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht kannst du noch ein paar Informationen geben.

LAN, Internet, menschliche Spieler ...


----------



## Billie (20. Januar 2010)

Eine 3D-Version von einem Mehrspieler Tic Tac Toe findest Du hier:

http://fivedots.coe.psu.ac.th/~ad/jg/ch20/index.html


----------



## Nehemia (27. Januar 2010)

Mehr Infos:

Das Spiel soll über Land gehen. 
Ich versuche es im moment mit Server-Socket-Programmieren zu realisieren. 

Es sollen zwei menschliche Spieler sein.


----------



## Kai008 (27. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht findest du hier was du brauchst:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/337261-kommunikation-2er-programme-ueber-internet.html


----------

